# Can i use my moms vehicle?



## Mike plumley (Jan 24, 2019)

Its a 2013 Impala 4 door. I have a 2012 chevy captiva (Blown engine) Do i have to have my mom sign her car over to me or just add me to her insurance?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mike plumley said:


> Its a 2013 Impala 4 door. I have a 2012 chevy captiva (Blown engine) Do i have to have my mom sign her car over to me or just add me to her insurance?


Yes, I believe your name just need to be connected in the insurance


----------



## Mike plumley (Jan 24, 2019)

Ok cool thank you


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

As long as you're also insured, you can drive her car.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, if you have a real job and just drive on the side.
Yes, if you need it to get to interviews for real jobs.
No if rideshare is your only gig or pretty soon she will be in the same predicament you are.


----------

